# white rock vs deadly



## fowlfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

looking at getting ten doz. I have it narrowed down to these two brands. Which one do you like and why?


----------



## dndhomes (May 26, 2011)

Own deadlies but helped set a white rock spread in frozen ground and all we had to do was hammer em in . Probly big plus where your at .


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

I have both Deadlys and White Rocks... White Rocks are the way to go. White Rocks set, and pick up much quicker and easier than the Deadly Decoy and store in a lot less space. I'm looking at adding some of their new flocked mallards for this fall. Very nice looking. Go with the White Rocks, you won't be disappointed. I just got a sales flyer from Rogers Sporting Goods and they have them on sale.


----------



## duckdogsroc (Feb 15, 2010)

definately whiterocks hands down they store easy and deploy quickly


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I would go with Deadly. Had a ton of white rocks the bags glow like light bulbs and the stakes are harder to get into the frozen ground would have to carry around a rubber mallet with you to get them in. Also the collapsible back support will pinch on the bags and wear holes into them. Deadlies are a little more heavy but will hold up better in my opinion.


----------



## duckyboymn (Jan 28, 2006)

Neither. Go with sillosocks. Deadly and White rock bodies have shiny printing on them. Sillosock feeders have the pivot point (stake) in feeder head and away from the tyvek opening, therefore they pivot with wind direction easier. They are lighter. One of the big complaints i hear about sillosocks are the coroplast heads. They are hard on a guys hands after deploying lots of them. To solve that we use those neoprene ice fishing gloves and that solves the problem. Also excellent grip.

Many of you that have a typical windsock (northwind, deadly, white rock) they have plastic banding sewn in for opening. After a couple years those bands bend into about every shape but round. And some don't allow adequate wind to enter. Without that plastic band the tyvek will have nothing to prevent it from opening up to round and allowing even a mild breeze to move them.

From this you probably can tell that i am a fan of sillosocks


----------



## Squaw Creek (Oct 2, 2014)

You guys should check out The Anser Decoy Co. They are made here in the Good ol U.S.A. Designed by an outfitter and will hold up to all the abuse. These guys stand behind their product. Yeah they might be a little more expensive than some of the other big brands out on the market but in my opinion you get what you pay for. I'm making the switch. Tired of the dreaded death thrash of the cheaper socks.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

WhiteRocks All the Way!!!

Both the backbones and Heads are heavier on the deadlys than the whiterocks. Whiterocks also collapse and transport 10times better than deadlies. Deadlies to do not collapse down for transport and whiterock heads are more like a rubber plastic material and don't break compared to deadlys heavy hard plastic ones. WhiteRocks Stakes are heavy fiberglass so they don't rust and Deadlys stakes are steal. Deadly and whiterock body bags are nearly indentical in size but the heads and collapable backbone make whiterocks my favorite. I have whiterock canadas and snows.

Sillosocks the heads and stakes either bend or break and you have to bend down further to put them into the ground!

I've owned all different types of windsocks from northwinds, sillosocks, deadlys, whiterocks, and homemade. Sold all of them and use nothing but whiterocks for snows. I have around 1200 and they all fit in 4 of their Decoy Bags so I can transport all of them in the back of a truck! 4 of us set out and picked up 1200 in 30-35 minutes


----------

